
Ask HN: Are there any file-sharing services that don't require JavaScript? - pmoriarty
Are there any public file-sharing services that don&#x27;t require javascript?<p>I&#x27;m really wary of javascript, and have it turned off in my browser, so I&#x27;m looking for some way to share files that doesn&#x27;t require it.  There used to be tons of such services, but now it seems like all the ones I can find require it.
======
zyztem
I do not think so. Public service must make money somehow. Most times it is
advertisment so js required. Sometimes it is spionage, but they must look like
usual thing.

Get a hosting from shared server account (few dollars a month). Or distribute
your files from cloud storage, like AWS S3 (5 gig free for first year) and
upload with native app without JS.

------
tenken
pretty sure google docs can _share_ files without js.

